
A $40 adapter can charge the iPhone 7 with your headphones plugged in - obi1kenobi
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/8/12852098/belkin-apple-iphone-7-plus-adapter-dongle-charge-music
======
WheelsAtLarge
Hey $40 can get you a cheap android phone that will replace your iphone.

Apple is amazing at sucking up your dollars. God bless capitalism. You can
always find a way to make a buck.

I just wish it was more constructive. We have a never ending hate for oil
companies and mining companies. But companies like Apple that make sure we buy
stuff, that uses oil and minerals, and throw it away for the next stuff should
be at the top of the list.

I wonder what the carbon foot print of the iphone is? How about Apple as a
company? No environmentally balanced home campus will ever be able to make up
for all the negative environmental impact they are responsible for creating.

~~~
danso
Apple has long had a recycling program. You think the environmental impact of
smartphone consumption would be lessened if everyone bought $40 smartphones?
What is the environmental impact of each of those phones?

~~~
i0nutzb
How Apple impact environmental other than negatively?

\- Need to replace battery? Poof, new phone.

\- Need to replace screen? Poof, new phone.

\- Need to replace... ANYTHING? You guess it, a new frackin phone!

How the hell is this environmental friendly? (obviously enough, I'm talking
about the _official_ solution of these issues; I'm aware that you can change
mostly anything)

\---

PS: long time iPhone user here; next phone(s) will surely be another iPhone.

